# Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon 4K Screening in NY



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

Sony Pictures Home Entertainment Celebrates the 4K Restoration of the Groundbreaking Martial Arts Fantasy Epic

*Crouching Tiger Hidden Dragon
*
With a Special Screening of the Newly Restored Classic

A special screening of the new 4K restoration of Crouching Tiger Hidden Dragon from Sony Pictures Home Entertainment and Sony Pictures Classics was held on Monday October 17, 2016 at the Crosby Street Hotel in New York City. Following the screening was a Q&A with Director Ang Lee, Producer James Schamus and Michael Barker. Sadly I was not able to attend the event (I would have adored that as this is Ang Lee's crowning achievement in my personal opinion), but we have clips of the event to share with you today.




















(more photos can be found HERE)


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

I can't wait to see this!


----------

